# Sun Strip For Fiat Ducato



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi All, I have tried all over to get a stick-on sun strip to go across the top of the Ducato windrcreen but to no avail, only short car versions, does anyone know where I can get one please ?

I do not have the rear view mirror so have a gap between the sun blinds where sod's law prevails and the low sun this time of year always seems to be!

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You can get that very soft coloured plastic on a roll, and cut a length to the precise dimensions you want. Better than stick-on as it is held in place only by surface tension and so comes off easily.

Now you're going to ask me where to get it from aren't you?  

If nobody else comes up with a better solution I'll try to find out for you in the morning. I think school arts and crafts suppliers do it.

Try Mr Google. Somewhere like  >>this<<  perhaps?

Cheers


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Tribute_650 said:


> Hi All, I have tried all over to get a stick-on sun strip to go across the top of the Ducato windrcreen but to no avail, only short car versions, does anyone know where I can get one please ?
> 
> I do not have the rear view mirror so have a gap between the sun blinds where sod's law prevails and the low sun this time of year always seems to be!
> 
> Cheers


Buy two and cut to size? or is that a daft answer due to curvature of screen, could cut the two ends off where they overlap in the middle. Possibility.

Regards


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Tribute_650 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, I have tried all over to get a stick-on sun strip to go across the top of the Ducato windrcreen but to no avail, only short car versions, does anyone know where I can get one please ?
> ...


Hi,

Buy 2 join in the middle behind mirror (or not in your case :roll: ) thats what I did in my old Talbot based Autosleeper Hi-Top. Dont forget to use soapy water and a blade to get all the bubbles out.

Pete


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

....or fit an over cab bed, that'll cut out all but the lowest rays

Ian :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I bought 2 rolls of the sun shading stuff last year . . its still in the shed after nearly straining my back trying to fit them, the problem is that not only does the Hymer screen curve across ways it also curves slightly top to bottom and the sun shading will not accomodate the curves and you end up with patches not stuck down or gaps . . . there must be a way to fit it properly but without leaning right over the wide dashboard and straining my back trying to work in an awkward angle; Now [when we hit sun] I just put my sunglasses on :wink:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Fablon????????


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

...peaked cap?
Malc :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Custom sunstrips*

I was looking at graphics just now and came across this >>here<<

Might help.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Many Thanks all, some good ideas, will try to make one, will let y'all know how I get on.
Cheers
650


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sports car shops*

I had same problem and found the rally drivers use a thin plastic film that you just wet and place where it is needed. It comes in various colour tints but you can see through it. Some have advertising words but plain stuff is available. It is also easily removed when no longer needed, and after wetting, can be reused again. I made use of it on side windows as well, for when driving in the low sun conditions.
The rally drivers outlets and accessoy style shops are most likely sources.


----------

